

You Can Buy Google Glass on Tuesday – if You Still Want It - Bahamut
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/buy-google-glass-tuesday/story?id=23288992

======
billconan
I have tried it, I don't want to pay $1500.

$100 is about right.

